# Oath of the Shinobi no Mono



## bencole (May 24, 2007)

I came across this historical oath recently, and was so astonished by it, that I thought I should share it with the Ninjutsu community. 

I have removed some of the more conspicuous language that would identify the source of the oath, but have kept the essence of the wording intact. 

_For the record, the oath is in *NO WAY* related to *ANY* of the Bujinkan Ryuha_.

Regardless of the cosmetic changes in wording, it is a fascinating part of history of the _shinobi no mono _(no matter where they call home  ). 

Enjoy!

-ben

-=-=-=-=-

*OATH OF THE SHINOBI NO MONO*

*Superior Speaks:*

_My son, heretofore you have been taught tobe a spy even among your own brethren: to believe no man, to trust no man. Among the enemy, to be an enemy; to obtain their confidence; and to denounce with all the vehemence (violent emotion) in your nature our clan and our leader; that you might be enabled to gather together all information for the benefit of your order as a faithful soldier._

_You have been taught to insidiously plant the seeds of jealously and hatred between states that were at peace, and incite them to deeds of blood, involving them in war with each other, and to create revolutions and civil wars in communities, provinces and countries that were independent and prosperous;_

_To take sides with the combatants and to act secretly in concert with your brother who might be engaged on the other side, but openly opposed to that with which you might be connected;_

_Only that the clan might be the gainer in the end in the conditions fixed in the treaties for peace, and that the ends justify the means;_

_You have been taught your duty as a spy, to gather all statistics, facts and information in your power from every source: to ingratiate yourself into the confidence of the family circle of the enemy of every class and character, as well as that of the merchant, the banker, the lawyer, among the schools and universities, in parliament and legislatures, and in the judiciaries and councils of State, and to be all things to all men, for the leaders sake, whose servants we are unto death._

_You must serve the proper time as the instrument and executioner as directed by your superiors; for none can command here who has not consecrated his labors with the blood of the enemy._


*Shinobi no Mono Speaks:*

_I promise and declare that I will, when opportunity presents, make and wage relentless war, secretly and openly, against all enemies, as I am directed to do._

_That when the same cannot be done openly, I will secretly use the poisoned cup, the strangulation cord, the steel of the poniard (a dagger) or the leaden bullet, regardless of the honor, rank, dignity, or authority of the person or persons, whatever may be their condition in life, either public or private, as I at any time may be directed so to do by any agent of the leader or superior of the brotherhood. _


----------



## Dale Seago (May 24, 2007)

bencole said:


> Regardless of the cosmetic changes in wording, it is a fascinating part of history of the shinobi no mono *(no matter where they call home  )*.



The Ismaili-sect "Hashashin"?


----------



## Bill Sempf (May 25, 2007)

Dale Seago said:


> The Ismaili-sect "Hashashin"?


 
I thought it had that feeling of being translated from French.  Could be that it was from Arabic?  I don't know enough about languages to be sure either way.

S


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (May 25, 2007)

I like big words and I cannot lie.


----------



## George Kohler (May 26, 2007)

http://www.reformation.org/jesuit_oath_in_action.html


----------



## Bill Sempf (May 26, 2007)

Whah, d00d, did you spend any time looking around that site?

TERRIFYING

I mean, the oath is very interesting and applies, but wow.

S


----------



## Dale Seago (May 26, 2007)

Bill Sempf said:


> I mean, the oath is very interesting and applies, but wow.



Looks about as credible as the Protocols of the Elders of Zion. . .


----------



## Vonbek (May 31, 2007)

Bill Sempf said:


> I thought it had that feeling of being translated from French.  Could be that it was from Arabic?  I don't know enough about languages to be sure either way.
> 
> S



_Hashshâshîn_ is the word that originated the word _assassin_ in french, in fact it's the transliteration of this word.


----------



## SageGhost83 (Jun 2, 2007)

Dale Seago said:


> The Ismaili-sect "Hashashin"?


 

Yeah, that is what I took from it, too. Japanese ninja is not the first thing that came to my mind while reading it, but I could be wrong.


----------



## smacktap (Jun 8, 2007)

This is a script from an 80s Ninja movie.

[SIZE=-1]*SHO KOSUGI*[/SIZE] "_My son, heretofore you have been taught tobe a spy even among your own brethren: to believe no man, to trust no man. Among the enemy, to be an enemy; to obtain their confidence; and to denounce with all the vehemence (violent emotion) in your nature our clan and our leader; that you might be enabled to gather together all information for the benefit of your order as a faithful soldier._

_You have been taught to insidiously plant the seeds of jealously and hatred between states that were at peace, and incite them to deeds of blood, involving them in war with each other, and to create revolutions and civil wars in communities, provinces and countries that were independent and prosperous;_

_To take sides with the combatants and to act secretly in concert with your brother who might be engaged on the other side, but openly opposed to that with which you might be connected;_

_Only that the clan might be the gainer in the end in the conditions fixed in the treaties for peace, and that the ends justify the means;_

_You have been taught your duty as a spy, to gather all statistics, facts and information in your power from every source: to ingratiate yourself into the confidence of the family circle of the enemy of every class and character, as well as that of the merchant, the banker, the lawyer, among the schools and universities, in parliament and legislatures, and in the judiciaries and councils of State, and to be all things to all men, for the leaders sake, whose servants we are unto death._

_You must serve the proper time as the instrument and executioner as directed by your superiors; for none can command here who has not consecrated his labors with the blood of the enemy."

_[SIZE=-1]*SHO KOSUGI's SON *[/SIZE]_I promise and declare that I will, when opportunity presents, make and wage relentless war, secretly and openly, against all enemies, as I am directed to do._

_That when the same cannot be done openly, I will secretly use the poisoned cup, the strangulation cord, the steel of the poniard (a dagger) or the leaden bullet, regardless of the honor, rank, dignity, or authority of the person or persons, whatever may be their condition in life, either public or private, as I at any time may be directed so to do by any agent of the leader or superior of the brotherhood. .. 

Screw this I wanna play with my Monster truck.. Ninjas suck

_


----------

